# Potentiometers



## P51994 (Feb 14, 2019)

In the PACIFIER board , there are three  W100K
Are they different from a B100K potentiometer ?
Thanks


----------



## karaman (Feb 15, 2019)

From left to middle it's reverse audio, from middle to right it's audio, making the middle portion of the taper effectively linear. You could replace it with a linear (B) potentiometer, but the usefull ranges on either side will be limited to a small region on the ends.


----------



## P51994 (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks, I learned something new today ! By the way, they are not easy to source.


----------



## karaman (Feb 15, 2019)

I remember reading somewhere that you can get somewhat close by taking a linear potentiometer and putting two resistors from the outer legs to the center leg, but I can't recall the details.


----------



## P51994 (Feb 15, 2019)

OK thanks for the answers.
I found this that can help.






						potentiometer "W" stand for?
					

potentiometer "W" stand for?



					www.diystompboxes.com


----------



## temol (Feb 15, 2019)

You can buy W100k here

T.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 16, 2019)

karaman said:


> I remember reading somewhere that you can get somewhat close by taking a linear potentiometer and putting two resistors from the outer legs to the center leg, but I can't recall the details.


Actually, that has just the opposite effect.  The purpose of the W taper is to make the resistance change slowly at the ends and faster in the middle of rotation.  Bridging resistors from the end terminals to the wiper will make the resistance change more slowly in the middle and have little effect at the ends.  If you can give up a little range at the ends, then you would be better off adding resistors in series at the ends in order to make the effective resistance change more slowly at the ends of the rotation.


----------

